# Any Air conditioning experts out there?



## willitwork (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi all,
I've run into a bit of a problem when installing my motor into the engine area. Due to apparent lack of measuring skills, my a/c hoses will not connect(short by a few inches) ...power steering also was off a bit too. The local Napa said I could cut into the power steering hose metal portion and use brake line and compression fittings. I did this for power steering and that now fits. The question is : can I cut into the aluminum portion of the a/c line going into the condensor and use compression fittings.
One Napa guy said absolutely you can use compression fittings and use aluminum fuel line. Another said no way, the gas would escape.
So does anyone know for sure if I can tap into the a/c hoses and not have the gas escape? Either compression or flared fittings?
Any help is appreciated as I put a lot of effort into to making the brackets/etc to maintain a/c and power steering (if only I spent the same amount of time taking better measurements.)
Also as an fyi, it would be an immense set back to re-do the bracket setup, so I don't like that option.
thanks for any advice!!


----------



## elevatorguy (Jul 26, 2007)

I am no expert by any means.. but I think the high side of the system is over 200 psi. I am not sure a compression fitting on a aluminum line would seal without leakage. What about getting a longer line made with the proper fittings? 
You could try the splice thing and worse case you will need to get some longer hoses and recharge if it doesn't hold the pressure.
Is this a 134 or R22 system? A failure with 134 is a little easier to deal with.


----------



## Jimdear2 (Oct 12, 2008)

willitwork said:


> Hi all,
> I've run into a bit of a problem when installing my motor into the engine area. Due to apparent lack of measuring skills, my a/c hoses will not connect(short by a few inches) ...power steering also was off a bit too. The local Napa said I could cut into the power steering hose metal portion and use brake line and compression fittings. I did this for power steering and that now fits. The question is : can I cut into the aluminum portion of the a/c line going into the condensor and use compression fittings.
> One Napa guy said absolutely you can use compression fittings and use aluminum fuel line. Another said no way, the gas would escape.
> So does anyone know for sure if I can tap into the a/c hoses and not have the gas escape? Either compression or flared fittings?
> ...


Willitwork,

Think about who's advice you are taking . . . The Locak NAPA guy , about jury rigging your STEERING ! ! ! 

You Really Really Really don't want to cut into those AC hoses or lines. Just the tinest bit of dirt or metal and your A/C could become just extra weight to haul around. 

Since this is a DIY site I'll tell you that you can do this yourself. You will need a set of gauges (harbor freight, part store, $40-50.00) a can tap (harbor freight or part store $ 10.00) vacuum pump (depending 15.00 to 350.00) leak tester $75.00 -100.00). Then buy a good book and study the right way to do this. Plus you still need to get the original freon charge recovered which takes special (read expensive) equipment. It's the law.

Unless you know someone with the correct abilities, training and equipment to come to where you are. Take the car to an AC specialist, They have the equipment to pump down the system and recover the freon, then do the repair, evacuate the system and recharge and leak test when done. 

Feron 12 was slippery enough, R134a is worse, it will leake through/past a lot of things.

If your car is old enough it might have freon 12 in it, if it does you really want to have the system converted to 134a while it is opened up for any other reason.

Good luck.
Jim

PS 
About your power steering pressure hoses, take them off and find a tractor or industrial equipment repair shop that can make hoses. Pay the money to have them fixed right. Your life is worth the money and think how you would feel of you hurt someone else.

Advice to everyone doing conversions

1.) DON'T JURY RIG BRAKE OR STEERING COMPONENTS . . . .EVER . . . UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCE. 
2.) DON"T MESS WITH THE BASIC BALANCE OR STRUCTURE. OF THE VEHICLE.

You are placing your selves into the  lawers  hands, you will be buying his Mercedes Benz's for the rest of your life while you walk.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Napa is supposed to offer a AC hose service. At least my local napa store does. 134a is a bitch to work with. Very leak prone. When I overhauled the AC in my truck a couple years ago, I used a product called duracool. Its a hydrocarbon rerigerant, so it is flamable but works great and is non toxic. It is illegal in some states though.

I would strongly advise against modifying the high pressure power steering hose. Not only is it unsafe, but also illegal. I would not advise cutting and slpicing the hose on the AC either. You might be able to have one made up however.


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

Well... My $0.02 whatever that's worth today...

Don't mess with it unless you have the tools. Yes, many NAPA shops can custom make brake, power steering, A/C, and even enormously high pressure hydraulic lines from heavy equipment. You just have to find the right shop.

The shop I worked at made dozens of hoses a day during the summer. We were the only shop within 70 miles that could build stuff like that.

Don't expect it to be cheap, though.

If you mess with the A/C stuff, do like these other guys have said- if you don't have the tools and knowledge, don't mess with it. The parts store guys might like you to believe that all you need to fix your AC is a can of R134A + Stopleak... it's quite a bit more complex system than that. It's a delicate balance.

Then again, I was just the local NAPA guy...


----------



## Jimdear2 (Oct 12, 2008)

TX_Dj said:


> Well... My $0.02 whatever that's worth today...
> 
> Don't mess with it unless you have the tools. Yes, many NAPA shops can custom make brake, power steering, A/C, and even enormously high pressure hydraulic lines from heavy equipment. You just have to find the right shop.
> 
> ...


TX_Dj,

Sorry I stepped on your toes again did't I. 

I ve said this a couple of times. When I see something I think is wrong I just HAVE to pop off. I don't like to see people hurt.

The problem with NAPA guys, is that guys like you arn't NAPA guys anymore. I'm lucky that the small town I live still has a good one, But AutoZone just opened a store.

I've highlighted the two important thing (my opinion) on your memo. 
1.) You also recommended he not do what his "Local NAPA guy" said he should do.
2.) You aren't the local NAPA guy anymore.

Have a goooooooooooood one,
Jim


----------



## willitwork (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks for the opinions. I've done A/C work before on a Mustang rebuild so I have all the guages, vacuum pump, etc, but I did not have to cut into any lines. 
I'm glad I asked here though, once I got differing answers from a NAPA place that is supposed to know their business I was leery of just doing the A/C like a piece of plumbing work. 
Though I already did the power steering splice, I will re-think if I want to keep it. 
The main reason for trying to salvage what I had is of course $$$$. I will look for a place that can make hoses, that seems like the best/safest thing.
thanks again.


----------

